
We Crunched 1B Logged Errors – Here’s What Causes 97% of Them - tkfx
http://blog.takipi.com/we-crunched-1-billion-java-logged-errors-heres-what-causes-97-of-them/
======
k__
lol, I thought most of these top 10 errors are why Java devs frown upon
dynamic languages and their glorious type-system should save them ;)

